# Fuente regulable 0-35V 1A, poner voltimetro...



## Radiosity101 (Ene 15, 2007)

El caso es que quiero construirme una fuente de 0-35V a 1A y el transformador que llevaria tiene en el secundario 24V/1A pero solo una salida.

He visto el integrado ICL7107 para el voltimetro, pero como alimento con +5/-5V el voltimetro con solo la salida de 24V del transformador? Le hago una FA simple al voltimetro?

Otra cuestion es si es mejor montar el regulador, en mi caso el LM350K en placa o es mejor colocarlo fuera de esta sujeto a la caja de la fuente.

Gracias.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 22, 2007)

Hola:

        Proba con esto:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema53.html
No lo he usado nunca, pero calculo que debe funcionar, despues podes regular el voltage simetrico con un 7805 para la parte positiva, y un 7905 para la negativa, si vas a utilizar el ICL7107, no uses el 7106, es para LCD, al menos que consigas algun LCD.
Saludos


----------



## Radiosity101 (Ene 23, 2007)

Al final he optado por poner este:

http://www.pollin.de/shop/downloads/D830198B.PDF

Ya que lo encontre en un tienda de electronica y me salia mas barato que uno analogico o hacerlo yo. Por cierto, la resistencia esa de 9,99 Mohm. Existe? y si la pusiera de 10 M directamente que pasaria?


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola:

       esta muy bueno, cuanto te costo?, la resistencia no la habia escuchado nunca, es de gran valor ohmico, por lo que si le llegas a poner la de 10, creeria que no tenes problema, fijate si podes conseguir de baja tolerancia,ya que cuando es muy grande el valor, los intervalos de tolerancia son grandes tambien,  a lo mejor es resistencia de montaje superficial, fijate si la conseguis como 9m9.

Saludos.


----------



## Radiosity101 (Ene 24, 2007)

Ese voltimetro me costo aqui en españa unos 10 € a diferencia de los 18 € que me costaba un voltimetro de aguja de hasta 50 V.

Voy a probar poner una de 10 M haber como actua el voltimetro y si no es la erronea la medicion ni muy critico el error dejare esta si no tendre que buscar bien para comprar una de 9M9.


----------



## Radiosity101 (Ene 24, 2007)

Pues parece q las pruebas van bien con una resistencia de 10M pero ahora bien, hay un problema que haber si me podeis ayudar.

Si alimento el voltimetro con una pila y mido en la salida de la fuente el valor que me mide me sale perfecto, es decir me mide exactamente lo mismo que en el multimetro. El problema viene cuando alimento el voltimetro de la fuente con tension sacada de la propia fuente, es ese caso,  me sale en el display un '-1  ' como indicando sobreescala.

Lo que no se es por que ya que he probado tambien a alimentar el voltimetro con un pila y medir la tension de esa misma pila y me sale lo mismo '-1  ' es decir que alimentar el voltimetro con una corriente y a su vez medir la tension de esa corriente parece que no deja hacerlo.

Para mas inri acabo de estropear sin querer el voltimetro ya que ahora no me salen lo 000 ni con solo alimentarlo, creo que me cargue el chip que leva.


----------



## Radiosity101 (Ene 25, 2007)

Pues buscando información por ahi, efectivamente, lleva un chip que no deja unir la masa de la alimentacion con la masa de la tension a medir ya que provoca un corto inadecuado para el chip. por lo que el consumo de corriente se dispara, de ahi el '1   ' de sobreescala. Por lo visto se deberia hacer un pequeño alimentador dentro de la misma fuente usando tal vez otra salida del transformador u otro transformador, segun gustos.

Por si acaso he comprado 2 voltimetros esta vez, el mismo digital a ver si lo hago andar y por si no consigo nada con el digital, pues uno analogico que es conectar y listo.


----------

